# Steel Quonset building?



## Nate926

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts about the steel Quonset building for storing hay? My first concern would be the hay sweating and catching on the roof and raining back down. If I built one it would be on a 8'-12' pony wall


----------



## JMT

Concrete pony wall? Or something else?


----------



## Nate926

Thought about using either concrete pony wall or maybe I beams bolted to concrete footers then metal siding on the wall. Id say this would be cheaper.


----------



## bensbales

We have one here that my grandfather put up, they defiantly will sweat with hay in it. I park full wagons inside them over night to unload the next day into a different barn. Good enough barn, just not enough ventilation for long term hay storage.


----------



## JMT

bensbales said:


> We have one here that my grandfather put up, they defiantly will sweat with hay in it. I park full wagons inside them over night to unload the next day into a different barn. Good enough barn, just not enough ventilation for long term hay storage.


Are the end walls enclosed? How much clearance between hay and top?


----------



## slowzuki

The ones that are spray foamed seemed to be ok. They aren't as cheap here as a pole barn or steel framed building. I won't be putting one up.


----------



## Building guy

Definitely see a lot of the steel Quonsets out there for hay. I think steel prices are fairly reasonable now so price shouldn't be too bad. Another option is the fabric (poly) hoop building. Easy to install and good price.


----------



## jcollins

If you are looking at a Quonset hut, you should take a look at some of the arch buildings that are out. The company I work for has a U Arch style building that allows for more usable floor space. It ends up being like 15% more if I remember correctly. And most "Arch" buildings ours included are from some of the better companies so you end up with a better building all the way around.

If you need some help with getting a building hit me up as I might be able to help you out. I am able to offer factory pricing to all haytalk.com members for the time being.


----------



## Building guy

Thanks for the heads up on the steel hoop buildings. I helped my brother in law put one of these together and they went together fairly nicely


----------



## swmnhay

Nate926 said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts about the steel Quonset building for storing hay? My first concern would be the hay sweating and catching on the roof and raining back down. If I built one it would be on a 8'-12' pony wall


i would think ventilation would be terrible.And if you built on top of a concrete pony wall strong enough to hold the building you prly would have as much cost as a typical pole shed.Everyone I've been in is dimly lit because of no natural lighting from windows.I did help build one and amazed how thin the metal is.After building that one I knew I'd never put one up for myself.


----------



## mlappin

Another thing to consider if you have to deal with property taxes, our hoop buildings are tax exempt in St. Joseph county, our cousin lives just to the county south and a hoop building there is taxed no matter how its anchored. If I placed any of ours on pony walls they are then considered permanent and are taxed.

We have 3 sitting on treated 2x8's and use ground anchors to hold them down, two more are sitting on the 2'x2'x6' concrete blocks and are also considered temporary. Plan is now is to someday raise the rest up so they are also sitting on concrete blocks.

Another weird thing in our county, I can have the insides paved with asphalt, still considered temporary and not on the property tax rolls, pour a cement pad in em then they will be taxed just like a pole barn.


----------



## Building guy

Just adding another tidbit on the steel Quonset for hay. It the building is fully enclosed, it will definitely sweat in the fall when the ground is warm and the outside air is starting to cool. We have customers who will leave the fabric hoop buildings open at both ends to allow for complete ventilation. Block walls and wood header walls are great for increase internal clearances. My father has had a fabric hoop building for over 20 years and never had a issue with moisture, etc.

http://www.mercershelters.com


----------



## slowzuki

Sometimes that is left over from not targeting circuses and temporary tents as taxable. It's a fight for building code compliance in a lot of cases. Call it a tent, nothing required, but fabric building they throw the conventional construction requirements at you. Roof fire rating for embers landing and not making a hole is a hard one to meet for that.



mlappin said:


> Another weird thing in our county, I can have the insides paved with asphalt, still considered temporary and not on the property tax rolls, pour a cement pad in em then they will be taxed just like a pole barn.


----------

